# Any guys married to a 46 year old woman...



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Does any of this sound familiar to you?


You have been married nearly 17 years
Have two children (at least one is a boy). 
Your boy child plays on a sports team and has a good friend on that sports team
You are good friends with the father of your boy's friend
Your wife has a blackberry
You might have sensed something between this guy and your wife, but your wife has you convinced that they are just like a "brother and sister"
Your two families may have spent an evening together recently

If any of this sounds like it could be your situation, PM me.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

You'd be better off posting in the Coping with Infidelity forum, since that's where your discussion is going.

If you withhold personal details, you can post for everyone to read and respond to, and others can learn from your journey.


----------

